# need help with 7.1



## kneebone (Jun 21, 2008)

I am going nuts about this. I hope someone can help me. Im have PS3 hooked up to a onkyo 605 with a HDMI 1.3 cable. I have changed the audio settings on the PS3 some many times. I think I used every possible combination there is. bitstrem , pcm, all the 7.1 on , all the 7.1 off, some on some off ....... bla bla bla:explode: . I still cant get it to play a BluRay in 7.1(Shoot em Up is a 7.1 disk) I can only get it to play in 5.1. I know that it is a very easy fix but i cant seem to get it to work. any help would be grate. Thank you Danny


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry you're having problems :yes:

I don't own a PS3 or Onkyo 605 ... but I foud this http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?p=888330#post888330 ... maybe it can help you :yes:


----------



## kneebone (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you used the proper surround mode on the Onkyo? What shows up on the display? You need to use one of the modes that either matrix the rear surrounds or an actual 7.1 mode.


----------



## kneebone (Jun 21, 2008)

I still have not had any luck getting this to work right.
1 used a new movie "3:10 to Yuma".
2 set all the ps3 output settings to ON
Now here is the problem--- By setting all the output settings to ON the Onkyo seems to lock the listening mode to only MULTI CH OR DIRECT. Even if I'm watching a regular movie or just playing a game. If I play 3:10 to Yuma with my settings this way the display reads 7.1 but to tell you the truth it sounds like sh*t. I cant change the listening mode I can only get MULTI CH or DIRECT.
If I turn OFF the 7.1 output settings on the PS3 I can then change the listening mode and get much better sound but then cant get 7.1 to play. I know that i must be doing something wrong. i just don't know what.
I hope you can help
Danny


----------



## kneebone (Jun 21, 2008)

??????????????????????????????????????:help:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

First of all there are only one or two DVDs/BluRay DVDs that have 7.1 almost all movies are only 5.1 The Onkyo has to take the 5.1 mix and extrapolate the last two channels from that information. You probably have to leave the settings off on your PS3 I unfortunately dont have one so I dont know the settings available.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

kneebone said:


> ... I have changed the audio settings on the PS3 some many times...


What about the settings on your AVR??? ... are they correct too :bigsmile:



> ... I still cant get it to play a BluRay in 7.1(Shoot em Up is a 7.1 disk) I can only get it to play in 5.1. ...


Can it be that the disc is not recorded with 7.1 just 5.1??? ... Does the 7.1 works with other discs??? ... like Tony said, even if is a 5.1 the AVR will be able to matrix the sound from surrounds to get the sound to the back surrounds to complete the 7.1 ... :huh:

Are you sure you're not trying to use a 5.1 system as a 7.1??? :bigsmile: :rofl2: (Sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

PS3 needs to be set to LPCM for 7.1 to work. It doesnt send hd sound via bitstream, only DD. The amp wont light up as true HD this way but you are getting the true HD sound.

7.1 will only play if the disc is 7.1, otherwise you will get 5.1 played through 7 speakers.

The ps3 then decides if the signal is 5.1 or 7.1 and the amp will show this with the lights on the front.

Make sure you only enable settings for movie playback that the 605 can receive, otherwise if a format is played that it cant properly receive it will either sound rubbish as some sounds will be missing, or just wont work at all.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Have you downloaded the most recent firmware for the PS3? And like Moonfly posted...you need to set the audio output of the PS3 to LPCM and not bitstream.


----------

